# Ghost Shrimp Babies



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

I discovered that one of my ghost shrimps was carrying eggs and I got her into a net as fast as I could. The eggs hatched and I now have a bunch of baby shrimp. I have a few questions though.
1. How do I remove the mother?
2. What do I feed the babies?
3. Will the other shrimp eat them?
4. How long until big enough to be safe?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Will she eat her babies?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marcshrimp (Jun 16, 2013)

she wont eat them unless she is hungry. it'll take them about 4 weeks and multiple molts to reach a size your fish wont eat them. I keep adult shrimp and babies together in my tanks because moving the babies will kill them. you dont have to feed the babies, they will eat infusiona in the water if it is an established aquarium. If you have plenty of hiding places... let em go in the tank and see how it goes. other than that.... you gonna have to set up a separate aquarium and let it cycle and set out to specifically raise them. its pretty hard to do. they are raised In huge pools by commercial breeders.. but I have had a lot of success and fun in a 10 gallon and 50 gallon.


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Marcshimp, will the filter hurt them?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

What if I put them into one of those critter carriers, I wouldn't be able to oxygenate it though, would that be a problem?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marcshrimp (Jun 16, 2013)

well it will suck them up and kill them. you may can if you use tank water and change %50 of the water daily. you can try it. if I were gonna try this I would syphon half the water out of the carrier into a 2 liter bottle, then syphon an equal amount out of your main tank. then I would syphon the water from the main tank bottle into the carrier using the air line and just pour the bottle with the old carrier water into the main fish tank. the reason I say use the air line is so that u cause as little disturbance as possible to the fry tank. also make sure you put plenty of java moss or fake plants into the tank for them to hide in. ammonia will kill the babies in a heartbeat, so make sure you do a %50 everyday. keep in mind... u will have to do this everyday for at least 2 weeks. don't use tap water in the carrier tank either, itll kill the infuision they feed on in the water. hope that made sense


----------



## marcshrimp (Jun 16, 2013)

to clarify...
1. fill your carrier with water from your fish tank.
2. get 2 two liter coke bottles 
3. everyday syphon 1/2 the water from the carrier tank into a 2 liter bottle using an air line
4. syphon an equal amount into the other bottle from your fish tank.
5. take the bottle with the FISH tank water and syphon it into the carrier
6. take the bottle of carrier water and pour it into the fish tank to filter it.


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Thanks, I'll try that.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Mom and babies successfully moved. Will wait and see.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

